

Kik Raises $50M from Tencent, in Bid to Become ‘WeChat of the West’ - fspeech
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/19/business/dealbook/kik-raises-50-million-from-tencent-in-bid-to-become-wechat-of-the-west.html?ref=technology

======
onedev
Ok I don't get this one. Can someone explain this to me?

From everything I know about Kik, it's far behind a lot of the other messaging
platforms in terms of growth and market relevance. Why would someone put in a
whole $50m at this stage?

